# Where do your goats sleep?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just curious.
Mine prefer to sleep outside in what's left of the grass, about 10-15 feet from the side of the barn.
We had the barn closed off for a while, but they have a run in shelter next to it. With a threat of rain we opened the front stall up and put all their hay in it, and they still want to sleep outside. Of course if it rains, in they will go.

It's 11:14pm, and this time of night they tend to be a little scattered, some sleeping near each other, others standing, or another eating hay. But by morning everyone is laying very near each other with the exception of the herd disrupter :veryangry: whether. 
And what is so cute is the fact that the herd queen and the buck are always together...you'd think they were a married couple LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine sleep outside too, unless its raining. They spread out too.
Mine have cliques lol which is weird.

So my 3 that have been in te herd the longest stay by the gait.

My 3 newest ones sleep on this little hill across the feild, and then I have a couple loaners that hang with my alpacas.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

WINTER :mine sleep inside in the barn usually, they hate getting wet in the snow, but i'll put hay outside on sunny days and they'll sleep outdoors in weather down to -20F


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I keep mine in the barn at night. We have a pack of cyotes that run our fence line and I don't want to take any chances! Plus, mine seem to really enjoy the barn lately with the colder weather.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ours sleep in either goat houses (big dog houses we built) or the barn. I feed in the barn in the morning- that's how I trained them to sleep there  They want to be there just in case I sneak in early LoL!

Dierks sleeps on the other side of ranch panels/field fence. He has access to half the barn, along with all supplies, feed etc, and the goats have the other half to themselves


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine sleep out doors.... close in... by the barn...... protected by our LGD.... unless... it rains or the temperatures are freezing...then... I put them in the barn.... 
They will sleep out in the freezing temps... if I let them....but... I don't want there teats getting frost bit or ears......If they have new babies ....they are put in regardless...... until the weather is better or the kids are older.... no matter what time of year they are born.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine are either in the barn or out on the dirt pile...my bucks are usually in the barn though my girls have been on the pile and on their table even in the cold night air, if it's dry and cold my hubby thinks they are on the dirt pile to absorb the heat of the day thats in it.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine love to lay out on the platforms & stairs in the sunshine during the day. They always go in the barn at night though--even on a nice summer evening. They have access to go in and out as they please but I guess they prefer the barn at night.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well after reading all these posts I'm begining to think my girls are wierd. They almost always like to sleep in their shed. I lock them in at night for protection from preditors, but during the day if they're napping I always find them in the shed laying on their staw bales. Maybe it's because they have windows so they get the sun, but none of the wind, plus they have their comfy strawbale beds.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My goats sleep outside unless I lock them in because of the weather, but the funny part is they all choose a feed bucket to sleep in. :shocked: I go out and see these very fat goats sleeping in a hay bucket and like falling out of it, or they sleep on the big spools I have for them. Hope is always on the spool, and she is funny she always has one fron leg hanging down. :sleeping:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My guys are locked in the barn a night no matter what the weather, we have coyotes and I don't want to take any chances!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

At my house they are locked in the barn at night because of coyotes but at my dads they are usually sleeping out in the fields. They are only there till it gets cold then they are back at my house.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> Well after reading all these posts I'm begining to think my girls are wierd. They almost always like to sleep in their shed.


Mine too! I even went as far as to build them feeders outside, and put thier water trough across the filed, so that they HAD to go outside! I think they are just spoiled brats!!
So yeah, mine sleep inside at night! By choice. I don't lock them in cause I have an LGD, and she has free reign over the whole property!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine have been coming into the covered area because of all the freaking rain that has made it a PIT out n the pens.

However - the boys - they have dog houses under the awning and they go into the houses. Which ever one TeKi is in - you can bet that Bubs is laying outside of the house with his head IN the house to be as close as he can to his little buddy.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

My does are shut in their barn at night and my buck and his buddy usually sleep in their man cave although they can come and go as they please.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Bill (Saanen Wether) sleeps under feed bins. The bins are 7-8 inches off of the ground, and he slides right under and sleeps there. Cricket (togg buck) sleeps wherever he lays down. He'll flop and snooze forever, if let to. It's pretty funny!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We close them into the barn at night. Got into the habit of doing that when we brought them home last winter.

Since we created the buck pen with open shed I have worried about our potential herd sires and 4 spring 2010 wethers just because we have neighbors that don't think it's necessary to close up their dogs. Nothing has happened yet but we are going to build a mini barn for the bucks so that we will be able to close them in too.


----------

